# Simplicity Owners... Enter the beautiful lawn contest...



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

simplicity is running a beautiful lawn contest... 

See the link below...

beautiful lawn contest 



Im pissed.. i never got a hat when i got my tractor... figure 5700$ for the tractor... 1700 for the thrower & 150 bucks for extra rims and 75 bucks for miscellaneous chrome.. 
You think after almost 7700$ id get a damned hat... 


anyway all entries get a hat.. and you non simple owners.. need not apply.. they will be able to pick you out by the lack of stripes... 


good luck to all..


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I can make stripes with chains or a piece of conveyor belt you dont need a roller to do itNANA


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Stripes*

I've been thinking about how to get stripes on my lawn. Why? Why? ...................Because I could!

Is the best way to make up a bar of 3" pipe to follow the tractor? Or a light blade?

Thanks


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jim, the stripes made by simplicity are due to the rollers at the back of the deck.... all they do is roll the grass in 1 direction.. then when you make the pass in the other direction.. the stripes show... 




<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-330x.jpg>

if i were to cut in 1 direction.. there would be no stripes.. 

actually my lawn sweeper will make stripes pretty well or as jody has suggested, some pull something behind their tractor to make the strips... 

Wheres Chippy when we need him? im sure he can fabricate some sort of a pull behind roller type thing to make stripes..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

$5700? Wow I had no idea the Simplicity model were so expensive. Egads! You have $7700 into a GT, wow. I just could never justify that much. I would have had to get good GT for like $2500-3000 and then bought a large tractor (Ford 4000) for the remainder of the work. To each his own....Now the real question.
How much have you spent in wax?????

HAHAHA

Thanks for sharing...didn't know about the rollers! COOL!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *$5700? Wow I had no idea the Simplicity model were so expensive. Egads! You have $7700 into a GT, wow. *


* 


yes i agree it was expensive.. but technically it was about 5-600$ cheaper than its green counterpart... The Deere X series.. 

it cost about the same as the GT245 which more or less compares to the simplicity conquest line... 

i had space issues and could not justify 2 tractors.. plus me, being 'mechanically challenged' an old machine, though nice would not be in my best interest....*


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Get your pictures going SJ....good luck!NANA


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Get your pictures going SJ....good luck!NANA *


i want to enter twice.. for 2 hats... i think they owe me!!!


plus i'll rat out jody and save them a hat...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

E-mail them and let them know they shorted you. Hats are free advertising for them. Just mentin haow much you have spent and hint you are ready to go elsewhere. If that doesn't work whine a lot and bug them!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> plus i'll rat out jody and save them a hat... *



Thanks allot there buddy now im going to have to use the wifes name:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thanks allot there buddy now im going to have to use the wifes name:lmao: *


too late dude.. turned her in too.....:furious:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *jim, the stripes made by simplicity are due to the rollers at the back of the deck.... all they do is roll the grass in 1 direction.. then when you make the pass in the other direction.. the stripes show...
> 
> if i were to cut in 1 direction.. there would be no stripes..
> ...


I figured a small roller would do it, I just wondered how heavy it has to be to do a good job. After all, mine won't have the deck to hold it down.

I partly want to do this because the back wheels do the same thing, but not for the full width, so it would be nice to get the full width striping. And Sue likes the striped look!

I'm thinking a piece of 3" SS pipe with an axle welded in each end. Then mount hinged brackets to hold it off of the back bumper. Saves on framing that way. I think it needs to be sprung or at least just held down by weight. I shouldn't need an ACTUATOR.  

If i need more weight, I can add it to the unsprung part of the hinge, or put in a filler fitting in the axle end of the pipe and fill with water. Maybe if I do this right, I won't have to roll the grass every spring. Just a gentle roll each week.

........a gentle roll each week.....hmmm......


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Free Hat*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thanks allot there buddy now im going to have to use the wifes name:lmao: *


Jody, Feel free to use my name, ..... as long as you use my address, too:spinsmile


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey:

I Made # 2 on the beautiful lawn contest... But I dont think # 2 means the second best lawn... just the order they arrive...



Check it out... Im so proud!!!


simplicity beautiful lawn gallery link


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Way to go, John. We are all very proud. You think you could spell TRACTORFORUM in your yard and send that in for the contest?

What about the kook that took an aerial photograph of his lawn?
  

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey i made #3 on the 2nd pageartydanc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *You think you could spell TRACTORFORUM in your yard and send that in for the contest?
> 
> What about the kook that took an aerial photograph of his lawn?
> ...


had i known it was gonna be that easy.. id have listed my town as tractorforum.com USA... 
who knew..

as for the aerial view he's from the GW.. someone took pics from above properties and went door to door and sold it to him... it happened to be right after he'd cut his lawn... 

Great idea i wish someone would take aerial pics around here...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hey i made #3 on the 2nd pageartydanc *


jody nice pic... imagine how much better it would have looked with them shiny caps on it..

<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/contestimages/1085555372Broadmoor1.JPG>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I just pasted that picture in there so it would look like i had a simplicity:lying: :winky: :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *$5700? Wow I had no idea the Simplicity model were so expensive. Egads! You have $7700 into a GT, wow. I just could never justify that much. I would have had to get good GT for like $2500-3000 and then bought a large tractor (Ford 4000) for the remainder of the work. To each his own....Now the real question.
> How much have you spent in wax?????
> 
> ...


Snow blowers can be pretty expensive. (between $2,000 - $4,000 depending on some models) But $5,700. WOW! I had no idea they were that expensive. They are right up there with the Green, Blue, and Kubota Orange paint.   It does make a real nice cut with the stripping kit included with the mower.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj did you ever get your hat:question:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no still waiting... its a good thing i had an old picture to submit.... if i submitted one of the way my lawn looks now.. they would ban me from their site...:furious: :furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i got my hat yesterday... actually 2 hats..

I think they sent me an extra cause my lawn looked so nice!!


----------

